# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Propagandat fetare ne çdo pjese te forumit...

## s138942

Po hap kete teme ketu tek ''Vërejtje dhe këshilla'' duke ju drejtuar gjith stafit drejtues te FSH per nje qeshtje qe mua me personalisht me duket shum e tepruar dhe e bezdishme per anetaret normal qe qdo dit e me shum ne numer jan prezent ketu per te shkembyer informacione, ide, keshilla si njerez moderrn dhe te edukuar.
Pra ajo qe po zmallohet qdo dit si fenomen ketu ne forum eshte PROPAGANDA FETARE, qe po prek qdo pjese te ketij forumi ne menyr shum skandaloze deri sa arrin te ktheje tema qe skan lidhje fare me fen si te tilla duke krijuar klima jo te pershtatshme per nje forum mbarfetar qe te gjith kan te drejten e fjales por pa u ber te bezdishem per te tjeret, dhe per kete do akuzoja ata te fes myslimane ne rradh te par por pa len pas dhe te krishtere apo te feve te tjera qe nuk hezitojne aspak qe tju pergjigjen me te njejtin menyr ne shum raste dhe pse jo, shpesh here duke u ber ata shkak i nisjeve te propagandave fetare.
Duke par zvillimet politike dhe shoqerore ne bote shihet mese qarte nje ndarje fetare qe po perqan boten anemba dhe sdo me dukej e drejte qe dhe FSH ne menyre indirekte te jet ne ndihme te ketij fenomeni, qe shum lehte mund te kontrollohet deri ne bllokimin komplet te tij ne forum pasi jan te njejtet persona gjithmone qe behen shkak te ketyre propagandave dhe jo gjith anetare pasi siq na njeh e gjith europa dhe bota jemi nje nder vendet e pakta qe kemi kete harmoni fetare qe duhet ta ruajme me qdo kusht per te miren e te gjitheve.

Ajo qe kerkoj un nga stafi i FSH eshte TOLERANCE ZERO per te gjith ata qe po perdorin forumin per qellime fetar me menyrat qe theksova me siper, duke bllokuar kete fenomen sa eshte akoma i kontrollushem.

PS: Kjo ishte nje kerkese per stafi per te qen me te ashper per ata qe po banalizojne kete forum qe un dhe te tjeret te mund te diskutojme deri ne fund te temes per ate qe u nis pa devijuar ne qellime fetare, prandaj jeni te lutur qe mos ta diskutoni kete teme me poshte per te evituar konfliktet fetare dhe ketu por ta merrni te gjith si nje keshille nga nje person qe i do te miren shqiperise dhe shqiptareve dhe jo atyre qe po mundohen te na ndajne me qdo kusht ne grupe te ndryshme.
I pari anetar i stafit qe ta lexoje eshte i lutur qe ta mbylle qe te mos ket divijime te mundeshme apo komente qe zbehin qellimin per te cilin e hapa.

----------


## Lioness

Mundohemi ne pergjithesi, por disa gjera jane te pamundura.  E para nr i vogel i stafit (sidomos ne nje kohe te caktuar) vs. anetareve qe shkruajne.  E dyta, ndonjehere disa gjera, sidomos aspekte aktuale shoqerore mund te gershetohen lehte me opinione apo botekuptim fetar.  Dhe se fundi, qendron gjithmone mundesia nga anetaret e thjeshte qe te raportojne postimet qe i konsiderojne abuzime ndaj temes perkatese.  Keshtu i lehtesohet puna dhe stafit dhe tema kontrollohet ne kohe para se te degjenerohet fare biseda.

Gjithesesi, flm paraprakisht per keshillen  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: Dhe dicka tjeter, ne sezone te tilla, psh kampionate futbolli etj, jemi pak te zene nga Sporti, per te vene re llogjet virtuale qe s'kane te sosur 24/7, 365 dite viti  :pa dhembe: .  Na e beni kabull kur i thone lol.

----------


## Albo

Mund te japesh disa shembuj konkrete ne disa tema te forumit?

Albo

----------


## OO7

Ketu per shembull, eshte perziere feja me astro-fiziken: KLIKO

----------


## Darius

> Ketu per shembull, eshte perziere feja me astro-fiziken: KLIKO


Po, por anetari e ka marre pergjigjen per perzjerjen qe ka bere:




> Tjetra, do ju lutesha qe ne tema te tilla mos perzjeni shkencen me fene pasi krijohet kontradikte. Besimet personale fetare le ti mbajme dhe ti mbrojme apo predikojme ne nenforumet perkatese.
> 
> Faleminderit

----------

